# My New LS MT125 Working



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

I have attached a few pics of my me working my LS MT125 TLB with MMM.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Nice rig! Man, you don't fool around! Nice looking projects!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Your going to be busy more so when neighbors find out.


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

pogobill said:


> Nice rig! Man, you don't fool around! Nice looking projects!


Will it blow your mind when I tell you I am 5 weeks out of knee replacement? Thank you for watching.


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

Thomas said:


> Your going to be busy more so when neighbors find out.


Already got some stuff lined up.


----------



## Bill601 (Apr 22, 2015)

Very well appointed ride there! Nice! I’ve got a Boomer 24, which I think is very close in size. They’re just right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tractor Forum


----------



## Jaytideman (Dec 15, 2017)

Looks like a nice tractor. I'm new to tractors and have been leaning towards the MT 125 but can't find many reviews on them. Have seen a lot of your videos and like what I see so far,would like to see a few more people posting on these. Went to dealer closest to me to drive one and like everything except the feel of the HST pedal. Seemed hard to push compared to Branson 2400 and Deere 1025 E I also tried.


----------



## rider7767 (Sep 18, 2013)

Jaytideman said:


> Looks like a nice tractor. I'm new to tractors and have been leaning towards the MT 125 but can't find many reviews on them. Have seen a lot of your videos and like what I see so far,would like to see a few more people posting on these


I really love mine. They are well built with a great engine. 

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## AhlCarolina (Mar 26, 2019)

I'm just about ready to pull the trigger on buying this tractor. Can you could tell me, with the loader on the ground and the backhoe tucked in and curled, the total length and height? I need to prepare some space and also buy a trailer. Would a 7000# utility trailer suffice or is an equipment trailer suggested?

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum AhlCarolina. I don't know anything about these, sorry. Talk to the vendor to get the actual length and the weight. Check out https://www.tractorhouse.com/listin...s-less-than-40-hp/manufacturer/ls/model/mt125 as well. Scroll down half way and it looks like one of these loaded on a 7000# car hauler!?!


----------

